# Favorite new feature in LR 4/5



## thepancakeman (Jun 19, 2013)

So I just upgraded from Lightroom 3 to 5 last night, and although I was mostly too busy sorting thru my photos and doing basic crop/exposure corrections, I did stumble across the radial filter which helped me produce the image below in just a few seconds.

But it got me thinking--what are people's favorite "new" features in 4 and/or 5 ("new" is in parentheses because LR 4 obviously isn't new, but it's features would be new to me.  )


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 19, 2013)

Adobe has online videos on how to use new features in both LR4 and LR5. For LR4, the update to the 2012 process is very important as well as soft proofing, for LR5, the Upright feature and the Radial filter are notable new features. Photobooks might also be something to consider.

You should definitely go to Adobe TV and view the julieann kost videos, some subtle things might be easy to miss, but be important to you.

http://blogs.adobe.com/jkost/lightroom-training-videos


----------



## thepancakeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Adobe has online videos on how to use new features in both LR4 and LR5. For LR4, the update to the 2012 process is very important as well as soft proofing, for LR5, the Upright feature and the Radial filter are notable new features. Photobooks might also be something to consider.
> 
> You should definitely go to Adobe TV and view the julieann kost videos, some subtle things might be easy to miss, but be important to you.
> 
> http://blogs.adobe.com/jkost/lightroom-training-videos



Thanks! Yeah, I generally know of the resources to find what the new tools are, I'm just curious which ones people are using/enjoying the most.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 22, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Adobe has online videos on how to use new features in both LR4 and LR5. For LR4, the update to the 2012 process is very important as well as soft proofing, for LR5, the Upright feature and the Radial filter are notable new features. Photobooks might also be something to consider.
> 
> You should definitely go to Adobe TV and view the julieann kost videos, some subtle things might be easy to miss, but be important to you.
> 
> http://blogs.adobe.com/jkost/lightroom-training-videos


Hmm, I was going to stay on LR4 for a while, but started to watch these tutorials. Suddenly I feel what I'm doing is simply not good enough. This place keeps costing me money...


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 22, 2013)

My favorites: Upright, lens profiles, CA removal, NR, settings sync, and good integration with PS. The biggest issue I have with it is the way it handles watermarks; Any new change must be saved with a new name, which seems a little ridiculous. Then again if that's my biggest complaint...

Jim


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 22, 2013)

I am really enjoying the vastly improved spot removal brush along with the radial filter. I have used upright some for event work where due to the angle of shooting the geometry is weird. It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 22, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> My favorites: Upright, lens profiles, CA removal, NR, settings sync, and good integration with PS. The biggest issue I have with it is the way it handles watermarks; Any new change must be saved with a new name, which seems a little ridiculous. Then again if that's my biggest complaint...
> 
> Jim


I agree. Deleting the old ones you don't want is not all that intuitive, but can be done.


----------



## Wilmark (Jun 22, 2013)

I really love the Geotagging feature and Photobook features. Unfortunately its not getting that much attention. I really dont think that lightroom must be bogged down and made into photoshop and unfortunately thats where its headding. I have photoshop and can open it directly from light room. Its cool that you can apply common features to large amounts of files - like filters and white balance etc. But once you reach stuff that you do to single files duplicating photoshop functionality is just bloating lightroom.

I wish that it would greatly expand the Geotagging features. Like using lens focal length to show you interactively on a map your range of view and even from the side - using elevation. Being able to see more of the photo from map view - rather than just small thumbs. Creating cool maps/images showing me where ive been and the shots ive taken so that I can easily create illustrations for print and web. Even assisting in panoramas. And then expanding the photobook features so that I can create complex layouts and reuse with different images/captions/texts so that I can easily create multiple nice books from different images.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm loving the radial gradient thingy. The enhanced "spot removal" is quite nice too and keeps me from using photoshop on many images that used to require a quick hop over to PS.


----------



## rpt (Jun 23, 2013)

Upright.


----------



## DFM (Jun 23, 2013)

Wilmark said:


> I wish that it would greatly expand the Geotagging features.



I agree the Maps module hasn't seen a great deal of work this time around (GPS direction and drag-to-favorites), but the more suggestions engineering get, the better! If you have a spare moment, please summarize your ideas on the feedback site - http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family (just type into the box at the top).


----------

